# Question about getting therapy



## Tranquil (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but I feel like I really need to get some therapy that my SA is just spiraling out of control; I can no longer handle it on my own. So I think I'm finally gunna buckle down and get some therapy. Anyways my question is, how do I ask to get it. For instance I have to call up to make an appointment for my doctor, and the lady on the phone asks why you need to see the doctor (thats usually about the time I hang up). So do I just say over the phone "for therapy" or should I say "therapy for social anxiety" Also when I talk to the doctor (little side note, when I talk to the doctor, since he is rather old he can't hear or take notes very well, so he has an assistant their with him, which makes it VERY nerve racking to say anything in front him) should I say I want therapy for my social anxiety, or should I just say therapy? 

Anyways the only reason why I ask this question is I really don't want to tell my doctor that I need therapy for SA, I just know thats gunna make my SA flare up and I'm going to freak out. Anyways I'm just looking for a more covert way to ask the question so I can be more at ease. 

Any help on the subject would be much appreciated.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The receptionist won't understand 'social anxiety'. Just say you want to ask about psychotherapy because you have been experiencing a lot of distress for a long time. If she asks even more (and man that is nosey) say that you think you are suffering from very bad depression and that you feel incredibly tense all the time, especially around people.

Some doctors get irritated if you seem to know what you're talking about, so go in to the surgery and just describe what you feel. You might say that you feel tense around people, that you feel you never measure up, that you feel enormous pressure in social situations and that no matter what you do it always goes wrong and you have no close friends because you feel so much fear around people. *If you have depression*, describe the sysmpyoms you have - sleeping a lot, you don;t want to do things anymore or see people, you feel down or unhappy most of the time. Do you cry a lot? Do you have any suicidal thoughts? If he's any good he'll ask you a lot of these questions, so try to just give him a little and let him tease the rest out. He may even give you a little questionnaire to fill in, based on the Hamilton Scale for depression (a HAD test).

Say your mum told you about CBT and if thats available you would like it. He may recommend meds first.

I know it all seems like lying, but he's a doctor, he wants symptoms. In my experience, if you sound like you're knowledgable they become a bit defensive and it can make things more difficult. *If you are anxious in the office, thats a good thing - its direct proof that you are anxious!!*

Ross


----------



## Tranquil (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey thanks a lot yeah_yeah_yeah, their is some good advice their. I especially like the part about calling it psychotherapy, that will make it a lot easier to at least make the phone call. So anyways I'm going to really read your post and make notes with it so I know what to say when I get in their, it's almost like I'm getting ready for an oral report for school or something, yet it's only a doctors visit...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I didnt mean to make it too complicated! Sorry about that. You could take the notes in with you and just say "I get flustered when I'm trying to get my words out, so I wrote it down" then read from the card. Its true and it'll back your case up too.

Good luck, I'm sure it will go well and welcome to the recovery wagon!

Ross


----------



## Tranquil (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't worry it wasn't to complicated. I understood everything that you said, and by the way you really helped me out, I called up my doctor for an appointment told them what you said and now I have an appointment set. So I'm very glad that I finally took the first step, I've been needing this for a very long time now, and if it weren't for your help I'm not sure if I would have followed through I probably would have just hung up after the secretary answered like I've done dozens of times before. So anyways, just wanted to say thanks for the help, it was very much appreciated!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool Tranquil - well done for giving yourself that push!!

Good luck

Ross


----------

